# is there any scuba class around here?



## lil speck (Nov 5, 2007)

if so let me know i want to learn before i go down to south florida


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

call MBT, they'll probably be able to hook you up. They are working on a great new facility also.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

mbt has classes weekly 455-7702


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

MBT has an Open Water SCUBA course starting tomorrow, Dec. 26, at 6:00pm. The new address is 3920 Barrancas Ave.

Rich


----------

